# monster sentra !!!



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hey guys ... enjoy !!

hahahaha


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahahha funny


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

OMFG...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Crazy! Is this for real? Who owns this "thing"? Where did you find these pictures?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I am speechless (seriously). I have a million thoughts running through my mind, but I'll keep them there for now. At least they chose a b12 to take on such a big look. Viva la B12


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

LOL that is funny


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm still trying to think of something to say Amazing! Just stinkin' amazing...........


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I just noticed the "Quebec" license plate. It explains everything.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I just noticed the "Quebec" license plate. It explains everything.


 Is Quebec like the ghetto or boonies of Canada? In the ghetto or in the boonies some seriously weird, but exotic stuff be taking place such as cousins marrying each other or taking B12 sentras to ridiculous speeds And in this case, here's another bad creation using a B12 sentra Can't do that with a civic or can we run a civic over with it


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

wow... there must be some mistake... that is Prairie style and half, i wouldnt expect something liek that from Quebec... Maybe Alberta or Saskatchewn... but not Quebec.

Either way that is hella cool and i could sure have some fun with something like that... hmmmm.... i want one... 

-Nick


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hybrid.. yeah this look quite real to me.. i dont know the guy and those pix were taken form several site around mtl... montrealracing.com npclub... ect... ill try to get my hand the ## of the guy and call him to check it out "!"!

Boostboy  im sure you can get over any civic you want with it hgahahahaha... thats the way you call "ran over it" !!..
BTW.. Quebec is the french portion of Canada.. almost the 1/6 (??) pop of the country.. no goonies more than anywere else (except maybe the coast "gaspesian") 

Sentrastud : ya i would have tough it would come from the prairies too... would have so much fun in the sand pit with this thing hahahah


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

hey boost boy i think that oculd be be a good look for car.i can see it now cruising in miami in a b12 4x4 turbo


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

OMG!!!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> i can see it now cruising in miami in a b12 4x4 turbo


 it'll fit right in


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

not only could you out run them but you could run over them. a 4x4 with 2bar of boost. that's funny


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

crazy: check your PMs


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *I just noticed the "Quebec" license plate. It explains everything.    *


That's almost exactly what I was going to say.

Quebec isn't the boonies, it's a whole other culture with, uh, "unique" ideas and ways of doing things.

Hmm, I was thinking of getting a new car for winter rallies....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeeeeeee Haaaaaaa!!! 


(made this a while back for the 'photoshopped my ride' thread)


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG LMAO!!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Would've been nice if that civic nation gang was parked below this thing while it was catching air!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Nice work Opium, I just thought that pic was missing a little something...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ha ha ha.. nice touch!  Straight Ballin Yo!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hahahaha, thats hella funny!

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

3 cheers for the sentra movement!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

thats sweet!! that makes me want to go buy a b12 for like 400$ and jack it up hahaha hmm yes very good idea must do lol


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

uh.. and they are still faster than hondus..


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

what the hell were u thinking when u raped it?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*B12 4 X 4*

 Dude I am with the Silver B12 4x4 cool & at least it runs and just may be a V6 faster than my car. I might consider a 4x4 conversion for mine!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

i am finally back after being away from the internet and this is the first thread i open. WOW that is freakin amazing. I want one now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats really cool, Honda drivers have to think twice now before passing you in the highway.


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

All that thing needs is a hoodscoop and a body kit, and he's set.. 
(_8^())


----------

